# Wi-Fi News > Νέα από ελληνικά sites >  Το δικό της smartphone παρουσίασε επισήμως η Google

## ntrits

> Title: *Το δικό της smartphone παρουσίασε επισήμως η Google*
> Post by: *ice* on *10:14 06/01/2010* Και το όνομα αυτού Nexus One
> 
> 
> Η Google παρουσίασε το δικό της κινητό τηλέφωνο, σε μία προσπάθεια να κρατήσει την ηγεμονία της στην online διαφήμιση, καθώς οι καταναλωτές περνούν όλο και περισσότερο χρόνο στο Διαδίκτυο μέσω των κινητών τηλεφώνων.
> 
> Το συγκεκριμένο smartphone, με το όνομα Nexus One, αναμένετο ευρέως, ιδιαίτερα μετά την αποκάλυψη, στις αρχές Δεκεμβρίου, ότι η εταιρεία το έχει δώσει για δοκιμές σε ορισμένους υπαλλήλους της.
> 
> Το τηλέφωνο, που φιλοδοξεί να ανταγωνιστεί το πετυχημένο iPhone της Apple, είναι βασισμένο στην έκδοση 2.1 του Android -λειτουργικού συστήματος της Google- και διαθέτει οθόνη αφής 3,7 ιντσών. Το βάρος του δεν ξεπερνά τα 130 γραμμάρια.
> ...


.

----------

